# Put me in Coach!!!



## mnmcote (Sep 13, 2016)

He does not know how to play soccer... He trashed the ball in like 30 seconds... It looks like a helmet now! So much for that soccer ball shoot.... Thank goodness I had a few more...


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Sep 13, 2016)

Nice shot


----------



## goooner (Sep 13, 2016)

Nice shot, it looks a little cool on my (un-calibrated) monitor.


----------



## Rick50 (Sep 13, 2016)

Nice. Such an innocent look......


----------



## tirediron (Sep 13, 2016)

"Whoooooooooooooo?  Me?"


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 13, 2016)

What else you got?


----------



## zombiesniper (Sep 13, 2016)

Very nice.


----------



## RowdyRay (Sep 13, 2016)

Nice shot. Beautiful dog.

My brother has a bullmastiff. (Milo) Hates tennis balls. Shreds them in seconds. Prefers the soccer balls. He'll go get it, but doesn't like to return it. If you try to get it back, he'll pop it. It's mine! He could snap your arm like a twig, but I'm safe. I pick up soccer balls from the local thrift stores just for him. Lol.


----------



## paigew (Sep 14, 2016)

So cute!


----------



## mnmcote (Sep 18, 2016)

Thanks all.. He's a good boy over all.. He was a welcome distraction from my soccer ball photo fun... But as a 6 month old pup he's still learning how to play nice with toys.. And he believes all of the balls are his.. We've learned not to leave him any toy unattended because he will literally destroy it... The chewing never ends..  

A least he hasn't started on the furniture..   YET!!!


----------

